# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Sypralexa en reactievermogen

## sporty

hoi, ben 21 jaar en neem sinds anderhalve maand sypralexa, ik heb hierbij ook xanax retard voorgeschreven gekregen,

mijn situatie nu is : ik neem smorgens 15mg sypralexa(dit gaan ze nadien nog verhogen omdat volgens hun hoge dosis nodig is met sociale fobie), en dan neem ik ook 1 mg xanax retard. zo doe ik het nu al een week, nog niet veel beterschap en ik wil ook van die xanax retard af, heb al ineens proberen te stoppen maar kreeg ik felle paniekgevoelens enzo dusja... en in belgie hebben ze geen xanax retard lager als 0,5 mg dus das nogal moeilijk af te bouwen vind ik

nu was mijn vraag: ondanks mijn sociale fobie heb ik toch de moed genomen om te beginnen met kickboksen, dit is natuurlijk hele onderneming voor mij :Embarrassment:  daarmee bedoel ik dat ik altijd moet 'loskomen' en veel stress heb en problemen heb met die fighter sfeer die er hangt, maar ik doe het wel heel graag. maar ik heb dus vreselijk last van mijn reactievermogen en het helder denken enzo, dit is vreselijk lastig bij deze sport want als we moeten sparren tegen elkaar dan ben ik gwn te traag enzo, pff vind dit echt klote want ik wil er volledig voor gaan, ik hoop dat ik me zelfzekerder voel door deze sport te beoefenen, 

maar zijn er nog sypralexa gebruikers die dit probleem hebben? want ik wil er vanaf , ergens denk ik ook dat het door de xanax komt, maar xanax retard 1mg per dag is niet zo een hoge dosis dus ik weet het niet pff, nog mensen ervaringen van vertraagd reactievermogen van AD?? en is dit blijvend zolang je het neemt?? of is het gwn de eerste maanden??ook heb ik vaak dat ik misselijk wordt en precies ga flauwvallen als ik zwaar probeer te trainen, kan dit ook door de ad komen? graag had ik een antwoord hierop, groetjes

----------


## sietske763

dag sporty,
vervelend al die klachten.
bijwerkingen AD duren meesta 4 tot 6 weken, als ik jouw post lees gebruik je het al zolang.
ik geloof niet dat het van de xanax komt(mijn persoomlijke mening, misschien ziet een ander het anders) want het is een hele lage dosis.
zou je misschien niet een ander AD moeten hebben, meestal moeten mensen een paar soorten AD proberen tot ze iets hebben wat echt aanslaat.
zelf heb ik ook sinds kort een ander AD, ben daar ook suf van maar mijn ervaringen zijn dat dat vanzelf overgaat.
dat je na ongeveer 3 weken je je beter gaat voelen, minder depri, minder angsten en na 6 weken moet je je er goed bij voelen, anders heb je dus misschien iets anders nodig.
bespreek dit met je arts, hij weet het tenslotte het beste wat voor jou nodig is als dit middel voor jou niet ideaal is

----------


## monique14

dag sporty,

Ik neem al bijna 2 jaar sypralexa,
Heb er geen nevenwerkingen van, voel er mij goed mee.
Voel mij wel altijd moe maar dat komt waarschijnlijk door de spierpijnen die ik heb.
Vraag het eens aan je arts als het probleem door de sypralexa komt?

groetjes monique64

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Sporty,

Verminderd reactievermogen kan een bijwerking zijn van zowel de Sipralexa als de Xanax... Na 6 week behoren de bijwerkingen echter weg te zijn of in elk geval sterk afgenomen... Misschien heeft het nog even tijd nodig en anders zou ik toch met je behandelaar overleggen of je iets anders kan krijgen.
Heel veel succes!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## vivitje

ik ben nu een 4tal weken gestopt

----------


## vivitje

denk opnieuw te beginnen wel veel verdikt wie nog

----------

